
Pianist Maria João Pires panics as she realises she prepared wrong piece (2013) - dacm
http://www.classicfm.com/artists/maria-joao-pires/guides/wrong-piano-concerto/
======
dacm
From one of the video comments: "They (Maria João, conductor, and orchestra)
had recorded 6 months earlier three Mozart concerti. This lunch concert was
the rehearsal for the evening performance. Since they had rehearsed to prepare
the recording six months earlier, this lunch concert was the only rehearsal.
She came prepared to play K. 467 and was caught off guard by K. 466 (although
it has been in her repertory for years)."

